# BIG DOG........little body



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Our trainer was here today and we were working on the down for the first time. Lulu is so stubborn. When we get her lead/collar on the ground and hold it there she keeps her butt in the air. Finally her butt goes down a little but her legs are still bent trying to stand. The trainer is so good and calm and patient. It is going to take a while to get Lulu trained because the trainer says she's smart (Havanese) and thinks she can win. She's a big dog in a little body. I already knew this about Lulu, lol, the grooming battle continues but does get better. She said what Tom said, with her it will probably take 2 persons for a while.
Vinny is just so compliant about everything. The trainer says that it is often that way for a male, they are usually easier.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so cute with tiny lulu. Belle was the same way so watch out! I was taking a class with a military trainer. He told me to place Belle in a down. I seriously couldn't and he made fun that I couldnt get lil Belle's butt to go down. So finally I flipped her on her side (otherwise I thought I would break her back!) She would lay there with her legs up in the air to show me how pissed she was for 5 mins! No wonder she can run so fast and is all muscle!

If you survived the dog food, you can get thru this!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

lol, you're right Amanda. Lulu really reminds me of Belle. Do you think they are secretly sisters? Oh, yeah, Lulu is a Hav who looks like a Maltese. hmmm


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i too had a difficult time putting posh into a down position at first. i was so used to training large dogs e.g. my great dane, that i was using techniques i had used for them, and it just doesn't work for a little one as they are closer to the ground.

i don't know if you've read my other thread about peeing in the agility tunnels?

well, posh has been described as a "dominant bitch" by my trainer  isn't that my role? 

it worked well for me to actually take my hand, slide it under her front "armpits" and take her feet out from under her to get her to do a down. this is hard for me to explain, so if i get really motivated i'll video tape it...okay, probably i won't.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amy, I'm going to look for your other posts about peeing in the tunnel. If you can tape a video that would be great. The trainer has me stepping on the lease and slowly moving my other foot toward the collar forcing her neck down. She finally gets tired of crouching and lays down but I can see she will be a handful. I just love these Havs.!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- I should just ship Belle to you for practice! She has been a monster today!

Amy, if yours looks anything like mine, I am as close to the ground as Belle is! But I did have to make her do it as opposed to Dora who would get really scared from any sort of maneuver like that. Just different personalities!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know if this will be helpful but I taught Todd to "down" by sitting on the floor with him and having him crawl after a treat under my slightly bent knee. 
It took him about 6 tries to get the idea of what I wanted and now I can tell him "down" and he drops.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole...I love lulu. she is her own dog. I assume you tried the the treat right in front of her nose and bringing it down to the floor? this worked with both my boys, but then again they are not Lulu.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Today she laid down easier. She is just going to take awhile to realize that I'm boss, lol. I have another problem though. Vinny is really a bad boy on the leash. We have been working on him for a few weeks but when we approach other dogs on a leash he wants to attack them. Tonight he sniffed the other dogs nose, it was a nice cocker, and then all of a sudden he tries to attack. He has been doing that for about 3 months now. If he's off leash he is much better. Our trainer has us saying no and jerking him back. We try to cut it off before he starts but he growls and pulls. I hope we can fix this!!
Carole


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*big dog*

we used the same method as Eva describes in her post....making them crawl under your bent leg works great. If they don't crawl, then your bend is too high. It did not take our boy long at all. Susan


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been struggling with the "down" command myself. We start obedience training in September and thought I would wait on that one. Now with your tips, I think I'll get started on it today. Thanks!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I also used the same method as Eva did with Bessie. It worked great.
Sometimes what works with one dog does not work with the other.
Max has been easier to train. 
Paula


----------

